# krandall - Sunken Gardens



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Karen, I’ve ordered your book! 
Very excited to start my new high tech planted tank and looking forward to the book which should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Karen, what an amazing accomplishment. Congratulations on your book.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOl! Thanks!

So, for those who don’t know... this is what I do in my “other life”!


----------



## KristaS (Sep 26, 2020)

Gorgeous, Karen!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

That's so fun, Ci, that you're doing that! Had you been planning it even before meeting Karen? Karen, thanks for the photos!

Ci, I love your series of photos in your sig. Are they one a month?

My niece, who is 20, has expressed interest in becoming a groomer. Can you please PM me if she can contact you for an informational interview? I want her to hear the highs and lows of grooming. Thanks! (Any other groomers on the forum, it would be great to hear from you too!)


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

Karen, how did you get started with these gardens and how long have you been creating them? Are they difficult to maintain?


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

About 10 years ago I was into low tech planted tanks. When I retired and started travelling south in the winter, I gave up the aquarium hobby and focused on outdoor ponds that I could leave on their own for a few months at a time.
Now, I am staying home year round and want to get back into planted tanks, and am interested in trying high tech. I’m going to take my time and spread the build out over the coming cold and rainy months (PacNW winter). Perfect Pandemic Project!
I remembered from some post here that Karen had written a book on the subject - I love just absorbing information in a new hobby, the book should be here tomorrow from Amazon. So excited! Maybe I will chronicle my build here, if anyone is interested.

As for grooming, well... again, I retired 10 years ago. I had become very jaded about dogs (and owners) at the time. Just the amount of bad health, poor care, matted, abscessed and flea ridden messes, lax and ignorant attitudes ... I’m probably not the one to give advice to potential groomers! The dog I choose to own when i retired was a MinPin who needed the least amount of grooming possible and I vowed to never own a dog with ‘hair’ again!

But, now, of course there is my Bingo boy - enough time has gone by and I take great pride in his beautiful coat and am grateful that I have the knowhow to keep it up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> Karen, how did you get started with these gardens and how long have you been creating them? Are they difficult to maintain?


I've been involved with aquariums all my life, since my parents ALSO had aquariums even as kids! But I had my first, very own, tank when I was 10. Ummm... so that make it... 56 years? LOL!

It depends. Some of the ones I posted above are quite complicated. Something like one of these below is pretty easy, IF they are set up RIGHT. And THAT is the important part, and what my book is for. There is a lot of TERRIBLE "advice" out there!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> About 10 years ago I was into low tech planted tanks. When I retired and started travelling south in the winter, I gave up the aquarium hobby and focused on outdoor ponds that I could leave on their own for a few months at a time.
> Now, I am staying home year round and want to get back into planted tanks, and am interested in trying high tech. I'm going to take my time and spread the build out over the coming cold and rainy months (PacNW winter). Perfect Pandemic Project!
> I remembered from some post here that Karen had written a book on the subject - I love just absorbing information in a new hobby, the book should be here tomorrow from Amazon. So excited! Maybe I will chronicle my build here, if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


The funny thing is that I've pretty much gone in the other direction. I don't really love the term "high tech" because I'm never sure what people mean by it. The only SURE dividing line I see is whether people use supplemental CO2 or not. And plants need EXACTLY the same "stuff" to grow no matter how you set up the tank. It's just a matter of amplitude. If you are going to use supplemental CO2, especially with a steady, high-pressure system, you have the POSSIBILITY of using high light, more fertilizers and therefore growing fast growing, colorful stems. It also means that you are now slave to the tank. LOL! The faster the plants grow, the more work the tank is, because you are CONSTANTLY trimming, removing plants, re-shaping, etc.

The Direction I've gone is to use supplemental CO2 with moderate light and slower growth plants. This gives you the best of both worlds. Tanks that are beautiful, easy to manage and maintain, and always look beautiful. Like my female Betta tank. This is all easy, slow-growth shade plants, but I run the tank with CO2. I do a big water change, wipe down the glass and clean the filter once every 3-4 weeks, and hack a bunch of plants out at the same time. Otherwise, I top up the water, and feed the fish. And it ALWAYS looks good. And I can go away for 3 weeks, have someone feed twice a week for me, and it STILL looks good when I get home. THAT'S the kind of tank I want in my life these days.

The tanks below that was my 6' Dutch style tank. This tank needed a 50% water change every week-10 days, which, on that size tank, took about 2 hours with a Python. While that was happening, I cleaned the glass, trimmed the plants, which NEEDED it EVERY week, and re-arranged whatever was getting out of hand. It was a TON of work. I ran that tank for about 6 years, it was gorgeous, but when we remodeled and that wall was knocked out (so there was no place for a 6' tank) I really didn't miss it! And the Dutch tank always looked AWFUL when I got back from a long trip, which was very discouraging. Of course, I could clean it up and recover it pretty quickly, but it was a lot of work when I came back home from an exhausting research trip.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh, and I just found your website, Karen. Someone on The Planted Tank forum mentioned an article from your blog. And scrolling through, I found some info that is very timely and helpful for me - the one on your storing system for emersed plants. 
I am finding that here, in Canada, most of the online aquatic plant sources are out of stock of most plants. My aquascape idea includes dark coloured bucephalandra, which I found at one dealer, so I ordered them even though I am not close to planting the tank yet. I will use your ideas to set up a basement 'nursery'.

https://www.sunkengardens.net/about

Are you active on any aquatic forums?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

:jaw: I am forever amazed by people who keep any plant alive. My sister-in-law comes to our house and whispers to our dying succulents, "I am so sorry that you are trapped here. I will rescue you when they aren't looking."

Your stuff is brilliant.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

morriscsps said:


> :jaw: I am forever amazed by people who keep any plant alive. My sister-in-law comes to our house and whispers to our dying succulents, "I am so sorry that you are trapped here. I will rescue you when they aren't looking."
> 
> Your stuff is brilliant.


I tried succulents once a few years ago. I thought it would be better because I wouldn't have to remember to water them as often. NOPE. It was way worse, lol. I think I watered them one time ever. They all died.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow these are absolutely beautiful! I've had a lot of fish tanks over the years. From salt water to fresh water tanks, but I've never seen anything like these water gardens! I'm amazed that the plants will grow submerged in the water. Especially what looks like an African violet. Or is that an orchid? Gorgeous!


----------



## Faithb (Aug 18, 2020)

I had many aquariums as a kid and used to save my allowance to buy new fish but I have never seen anything as gorgeous as the tanks you have created. I can’t wait to show my son these pictures as he is getting started in fish as a hobby.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Well, now I know who I can bug with mine. Lol. I’m debating doing a complete tear down and start over on my 26g tank. I had a huge Cyanobacteria bloom that hurt. I’m left with my blue-eyed yellow pleco, kuhlii loaches, and snails. Previously I had a large school of rasboras in there as well. Most of my plants did not survive except the moss, Java ferns, and the handfuls of duckweed I take out daily. Lol.

I’ve never had a tank that I can’t balance, but this one is giving me grief. I think my bioload was way too small, so need to figure that one out. I have an amazing LFS though, so I really just need to plan it out and figure out what I want (I like livebearers). I just wish they’d make a prefilter sponge for my canister filter so I could throw a pile of shrimp in there too. Lol.

Itll probably cost $300 to replant it and another $100 - $200 to restock it. *cry*. But I need to get it going again.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Here is my tank, so far - 68g Fluval Osaka 260 with hardscape and substrate in, plants on order, and my new step by step guide : )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> Oh, and I just found your website, Karen. Someone on The Planted Tank forum mentioned an article from your blog. And scrolling through, I found some info that is very timely and helpful for me - the one on your storing system for emersed plants.
> I am finding that here, in Canada, most of the online aquatic plant sources are out of stock of most plants. My aquascape idea includes dark coloured bucephalandra, which I found at one dealer, so I ordered them even though I am not close to planting the tank yet. I will use your ideas to set up a basement 'nursery'.
> 
> https://www.sunkengardens.net/about
> ...


On the AGA FB page and on another FB page called Planted Nano and Betta Tanks. No forums.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> :jaw: I am forever amazed by people who keep any plant alive. My sister-in-law comes to our house and whispers to our dying succulents, "I am so sorry that you are trapped here. I will rescue you when they aren't looking."
> 
> Your stuff is brilliant.


LOL! Actually, though, I do REALLY POORLY with succulents. Maybe I can't help myself from over-watering them because I'm so used to aquatic and jungle plants? LOL! I've killed every jade plant and Christmas Cactus I've had, and they are SUPPOSED to be almost idiot proof! This is my "indoor tropics", though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I tried succulents once a few years ago. I thought it would be better because I wouldn't have to remember to water them as often. NOPE. It was way worse, lol. I think I watered them one time ever. They all died.


The nice thing about planted aquariums is that you have to go a REALLY LONG TIME before they run out of water! ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Wow these are absolutely beautiful! I've had a lot of fish tanks over the years. From salt water to fresh water tanks, but I've never seen anything like these water gardens! I'm amazed that the plants will grow submerged in the water. Especially what looks like an African violet. Or is that an orchid? Gorgeous!


Oh, if you are talking about the BiOrb, there is no water in that! It is a terrarium! LOL!

The aquariums have aquatic plants in them. You can't keep terrestrial plants under water.... at least not for very long!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Faithb said:


> I had many aquariums as a kid and used to save my allowance to buy new fish but I have never seen anything as gorgeous as the tanks you have created. I can't wait to show my son these pictures as he is getting started in fish as a hobby.


Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Well, now I know who I can bug with mine. Lol. I'm debating doing a complete tear down and start over on my 26g tank. I had a huge Cyanobacteria bloom that hurt. I'm left with my blue-eyed yellow pleco, kuhlii loaches, and snails. Previously I had a large school of rasboras in there as well. Most of my plants did not survive except the moss, Java ferns, and the handfuls of duckweed I take out daily. Lol.
> 
> I've never had a tank that I can't balance, but this one is giving me grief. I think my bioload was way too small, so need to figure that one out. I have an amazing LFS though, so I really just need to plan it out and figure out what I want (I like livebearers). I just wish they'd make a prefilter sponge for my canister filter so I could throw a pile of shrimp in there too. Lol.
> 
> Itll probably cost $300 to replant it and another $100 - $200 to restock it. *cry*. But I need to get it going again.


Be best advice I can give you is plant heavily and stock lightly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> Here is my tank, so far - 68g Fluval Osaka 260 with hardscape and substrate in, plants on order, and my new step by step guide : )


LOVE it!!! i
I'm saving this picture, but when you get the tank going, and it's looking lovely, I want a photo of THAT with my book. I collect photos of my reader's tanks with my books!!! <3


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

My word Karen, is there anything you “haven’t” done? The pictures are beautiful and I’m iamazed with all your positive reviews. I noticed you responded to one of the very few negative reviews and I was impressed. You were equitable, pleasant and a real class act. That speaks a great deal to your character. I just ordered it even though I don’t do aquariums. I like that it has a cerebral side and pretty pictures! It’s suppose to arrive tomorrow-yay😋
cishepard, Bingo is beautiful!
morriscsps, your sister-in-law is pretty funny😆


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! My publisher was mad at me for responding at all. But at the time, the book had only recently come out, and it took my straight 5 start review and dropped it WAY down. (Because of percentages... it would have no weight now) and it seemed so unfair and petty. The “complaints were about things the book was never meant to be. I never SAID it was a biological text. It was SUPPOSED to hep BEGINNERS get started. Wasn’t my fault if he couldn’t read the cover! LOL! It just felt like a troll and hurt my feelings. 

Ah well, I’ve learned to get a thicker skin. At that point, the book was still very much like a “first born child”! LOL!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Troll was the first thing that came to mind for me. There are countless reviews stating what a good book it is for “beginners,” hence the term step-by-step. I appreciate and understand your passion for the things you love. He can go chase himself, that would keep him busy for a while😆


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Oh, if you are talking about the BiOrb, there is no water in that! It is a terrarium! LOL!
> 
> The aquariums have aquatic plants in them. You can't keep terrestrial plants under water.... at least not for very long!


Duh! Now I really feel like a dummy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Duh! Now I really feel like a dummy!


You have NO IDEA how many people start out thinking you can put terrestrial plants in aquariums... you are NOT alone!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> You have NO IDEA how many people start out thinking you can put terrestrial plants in aquariums... you are NOT alone!


The only plant I ever used in an aquarium was when I was little and had a goldfish bowl. We used to put some type of segmented grass-like plant in it. Each segment would make a new plant. Now I believe that some of these aquarium plants have escaped into our lakes and are now causing problems with overgrowth. I don't know if that is what I had in my goldfish bowl or not.

I've seen some people with put stalks of bamboo in a Betta fish container. I always thought that was pretty clever - until I saw the photos of your tanks. I can't get over how beautiful they are.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Probably Egeria, although the one that is the biggest problem as an invasive non-native is Eurasian Milfoil, which has mostly come in via shipping, not the aquarium hobby. But invasive non-natives from ANY source, whether they come from aquarists, pond people, gardeners or boaters are a HUGE threat to the natural environment, and everyone should do their best to avoid letting it happen. It really isn’t hard to avoid letting things escape from an aquarium inside the house... it just takes thinking about it and disposing of plant material appropriately. Pond and garden foks need to be MUCH more thoughtful and careful about what plants they use and how they use them.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Probably Egeria, although the one that is the biggest problem as an invasive non-native is Eurasian Milfoil, which has mostly come in via shipping, not the aquarium hobby. But invasive non-natives from ANY source, whether they come from aquarists, pond people, gardeners or boaters are a HUGE threat to the natural environment, and everyone should do their best to avoid letting it happen. It really isn't hard to avoid letting things escape from an aquarium inside the house... it just takes thinking about it and disposing of plant material appropriately. Pond and garden foks need to be MUCH more thoughtful and careful about what plants they use and how they use them.


I Googled both and I do believe what we used was Egeria by the pictures I found. Yes, we have milfoil here too and lakes have had to be treated to control it. Not good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I Googled both and I do believe what we used was Egeria by the pictures I found. Yes, we have milfoil here too and lakes have had to be treated to control it. Not good.


The very first chapter of my book is "Biology of Aquatic Plants" and addresses the need to protect the natural places that NATIVE aquatic plants grow while protecting AGAINST invasive non-natives. It's very important, and a world-wide problem, not just here in the US. I've seen Asian plants in South America and South American plants in Asia and Australia.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Agreed about being careful! I use duckweed in mine which is invasive and as I said, I pull out habdfuls, but I’m so careful about disposing of it because of that. It doesn’t go down the drain because our water ends up back in the river.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

*Off topic*

Hi Karen, I can't find the post where you mentioned the supplement you and a couple others use. Berfore I open this I want to check again and make sure I ordered the right product.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wulfin said:


> Agreed about being careful! I use duckweed in mine which is invasive and as I said, I pull out habdfuls, but I'm so careful about disposing of it because of that. It doesn't go down the drain because our water ends up back in the river.


Well, duckweed (Lemna minor) is native in every state in the continental US and most of Canada. It's very aggressive, that's true. But people are not responsible for that. Birds do a GRET job of carrying that around.  Good for you for being careful of ANYTHING from your aquarium. But duckweed was here before humans were.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Hi Karen, I can't find the post where you mentioned the supplement you and a couple others use. Berfore I open this I want to check again and make sure I ordered the right product.


No, it's Proviable DC. There are tons of different probiotics, and a lot of them are fine as probiotics. but that's the only one that has any track record in terms of eye stains.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

krandall said:


> Well, duckweed (Lemna minor) is native in every state in the continental US and most of Canada. It's very aggressive, that's true. But people are not responsible for that. Birds do a GRET job of carrying that around.  Good for you for being careful of ANYTHING from your aquarium. But duckweed was here before humans were.


I saw it on a list of invasive species from the government. Apparently I need to learn how to read a legend since it was listed as native. I'm dumb. Lolol.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Karen, I love your book! It was heavier than I was expecting and I like all the pictures. We had an aquarium over 20 years ago so I don’t remember much. The only thing that’s missing is words in all caps😋 I’m teasing you, I do admire your accomplishments. 
I have Proviable DC in my cart for Chewy so I’ll order that. I think I was remembering wrong. Did you post something about a supplement for joints? I think you mentioned that the vet recommended giving it to your dogs because you show them. I need to close some of my tabs and narrow my research. 
I’m off to read a little bit about Sunken Gardens before I get ready for bed. Nice work Karen!


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

krandall said:


> LOl! Thanks!
> 
> So, for those who don't know... this is what I do in my "other life"!


Wow! That is gorgeous, Karen!! Congratulations on the book!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Karen, I love your book! It was heavier than I was expecting and I like all the pictures. We had an aquarium over 20 years ago so I don't remember much. The only thing that's missing is words in all caps&#128523; I'm teasing you, I do admire your accomplishments.
> I have Proviable DC in my cart for Chewy so I'll order that. I think I was remembering wrong. Did you post something about a supplement for joints? I think you mentioned that the vet recommended giving it to your dogs because you show them. I need to close some of my tabs and narrow my research.
> I'm off to read a little bit about Sunken Gardens before I get ready for bed. Nice work Karen!


My vet recommends Glycoflex for all working dogs. Mine get Glycoflex 2, which is made from green mussels, because of Kodi's beef allergy. Regular Glycoflex is made of bovine trachea. Regular Glycoflex is fine for most dogs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NN21 said:


> Just amazing! Congrats on the book, Krandall


Thanks! It's not new though... it's just "newly discovered" here on the forum.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Now it sounds familiar, I had the right company but the wrong product. My neighbor was excited so I gave it to her. Thank you!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wulfin said:


> Agreed about being careful! I use duckweed in mine which is invasive and as I said, I pull out habdfuls, but I'm so careful about disposing of it because of that. It doesn't go down the drain because our water ends up back in the river.


I had duckweed in a koi pond I had before we moved. Oh my gosh, I would scoop out buckets of the stuff (and put it in the compost pile). My corgi that I had at the time loved to eat it. Yuck!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I had duckweed in a koi pond I had before we moved. Oh my gosh, I would scoop out buckets of the stuff (and put it in the compost pile). My corgi that I had at the time loved to eat it. Yuck!


What I am finding kind of interesting (and annoying!) is that it is showing up inside my totally enclosed paludarium (vivarium with a pond inside it). I have NO duckweed in any of my aquariums, and have never put any into the pauldarium. The aquatic plants that were plated in that tank were tissue culture plants, so were grown in sterile cultures. I did get some tropical terrestrial mosses from a couple of different places and I didn't SEE any duckweed on any of them, but it has to have come from SOMEPLACE. I will see three or four pieces, and carefully remove them with a teaspoon, because I do NOT want it to get started. For a few weeks, I won't see any, and then... POP! I see three or four pieces again! Evil stuff! LOL!


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

These photos are gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> What I am finding kind of interesting (and annoying!) is that it is showing up inside my totally enclosed paludarium (vivarium with a pond inside it). I have NO duckweed in any of my aquariums, and have never put any into the pauldarium. The aquatic plants that were plated in that tank were tissue culture plants, so were grown in sterile cultures. I did get some tropical terrestrial mosses from a couple of different places and I didn't SEE any duckweed on any of them, but it has to have come from SOMEPLACE. I will see three or four pieces, and carefully remove them with a teaspoon, because I do NOT want it to get started. For a few weeks, I won't see any, and then... POP! I see three or four pieces again! Evil stuff! LOL!


Wow, it must be kind of like COVID for the paludarium world! That is strange though.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

krandall said:


> LOVE it!!! i
> I'm saving this picture, but when you get the tank going, and it's looking lovely, I want a photo of THAT with my book. I collect photos of my reader's tanks with my books!!! <3


Well, 9 months later and already a few re-scapes, the tank is doing great. I’ve learned a lot about growing plants, balancing ferts, tweeking C02, adjusting the lights and keeping the fauna alive and well! The tank is algae free at this point and maintenance is easy and pleasurable. Some of the stem plants grow like crazy and others seem to take their time (like the Ozelot sword in the back right corner that is eventually going to fill that big gap, lol).










I’ve stepped away from most social media including forums, in an effort to greatly reduce my screen time and pursue more “organic” interests such as my koi pond, aquarium, new grandson, gardens, bonsai and my beloved companions, Mitzi and Bingo. Bingo is happy and healthy for any of you who remember him (the Shih Tzu/Chihuahua Havanese Look-alike!). These days I shave his face and feet, so he has a decidedly more Chinese Crested Powderpuff look : )

Thanks again for your book, Karen. I’ve very much enjoyed it.
And Cheers to everyone else here on the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> Well, 9 months later and already a few re-scapes, the tank is doing great. I’ve learned a lot about growing plants, balancing ferts, tweeking C02, adjusting the lights and keeping the fauna alive and well! The tank is algae free at this point and maintenance is easy and pleasurable. Some of the stem plants grow like crazy and others seem to take their time (like the Ozelot sword in the back right corner that is eventually going to fill that big gap, lol).
> 
> View attachment 175389
> 
> ...



Beautiful job!!!

And of course I remember adorable Bingo!!! And he STILL looks adorable sporting his new "do" too! Thanks for stopping in and bringing us up to date on Bingo, and sharing your beautiful aquarium!!! 💗


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Ci! Your aquarium is lovely, but your dog is GORGEOUS! Pop in to the forum anytime!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Karen,
Here it is a year later and time for a little update. My tank has gone through a few rescapes over time. I removed the wood as it seemed to attract black beard algae and I grew tired of cleaning it off. I kept taking more and more rocks out to have room for more plants, until there were none left. All of my snails died off - I think living in a prolonged low pH and high Co2 level was not healthy for them.
With no hardscape left I was leaning towards a Dutch feel to the tank and it was looking fairly nice:









However, it was developing some algae issues on older leaves of most of the stem plants and green dust on the glass every week that I was getting frustrated with. Adjusting light and co2, waiting a week, repeat, repeat … trimming tops and replanting, having those sections looking bad until they filled in again etc. I don’t know, I was losing interest, and looking back to the days 10 years ago when I kept a 125g low tech fancy goldfish tank with large potted plants and minimal work involved.
Finally, I made the decision to completely change up the aquascape. I removed all the plants, saving the ones best suited to a low light, non- co2 environment. I put in a 1/2“, easy to vacuum layer of fine gravel and potted the plants in black glass vases. Removed the co2 system and stopped running my t5ho lights, leaving just the LED’s. I put the driftwood back in and planted it with some anubias. Cut way back on ferts and bought more fish and snails.










It has been running in the new low tech configuration for almost 4 months so far and no sign of algae anywhere. The plants seem to be thriving and maintenance is a breeze. I am finding myself sitting and watching the fish a lot and enjoying the beauty rather than thinking so much about what I _have_ to do to fix things. Karen, I think you mentioned that you prefered not being a slave to your tank … you are so right!
The aquarium now has a spare, modern feel to it that I’m sure is not to everyones taste, but I think it suits the Osaka tank, my room decor and my own sensibilities.

And because this is actually a DOG forum:










Mitzi is 13 now and Bingo is 5 and both are thriving! ~•♥•~
Cheers to all!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I find that the tanks that are actually the VERY easiest to maintain are low light, tanks, with slow growth, easy plants, but KEEP the CO2... Just on low, you don't need to be pumping a lot in. Then you have the best of all worlds a very stable environment, with very healthy plants! But your method works too!










And your puppies look as cute as ever!!! 💕


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

krandall said:


> I find that the tanks that are actually the VERY easiest to maintain are low light, tanks, with slow growth, easy plants, but KEEP the CO2... Just on low, you don't need to be pumping a lot in. Then you have the best of all worlds a very stable environment, with very healthy plants! But your method works too!


Hmmm, I don’t know why but I never thought about just having the Co2 on low. The equipment is all in place, even the inline diffuser, so I could give it a try. When I had it on before, the bubbles per second were uncountable to get to a 1.4 drop in pH, so maybe this time around I can do just an obvious 1-3 bbs or something … do you have a formula?
On the other hand, I could also just leave well enough alone al long as things are going so well. Plus the fish and snails are happy with the current pH and conditions : )

Thanks for your advice and kind words about my pups!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> Hmmm, I don’t know why but I never thought about just having the Co2 on low. The equipment is all in place, even the inline diffuser, so I could give it a try. When I had it on before, the bubbles per second were uncountable to get to a 1.4 drop in pH, so maybe this time around I can do just an obvious 1-3 bbs or something … do you have a formula?
> On the other hand, I could also just leave well enough alone al long as things are going so well. Plus the fish and snails are happy with the current pH and conditions : )
> 
> Thanks for your advice and kind words about my pups!


What are your KH and pH now?


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

krandall said:


> What are your KH and pH now?


pH = 7.4
kH = 5dkh ( I am buffering with baking soda to get this, my tap has zero)
When I had the c02 running I was using ADA aquasoil, and no baking soda. PH was, like, 5.5 during the day. It made me uncomfortable for fish survival.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> pH = 7.4
> kH = 5dkh ( I am buffering with baking soda to get this, my tap has zero)
> When I had the c02 running I was using ADA aquasoil, and no baking soda. PH was, like, 5.5 during the day.


So are you also adding calcium for the snails? I’d use Seachem Equilibrium instead of baking soda, unless you have wierd water that has higher GH and no KH…Plants need calcium too…

But in any case, with a KH of 5, I wouldn’t drop the pH lower than 7. That will keep your fish and snails happy, and give you very nice plant growth.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Fo gH, I add calcium chloride and magnesium sulphate as well, again, both zero in my tap. Since my background is all goldfish and koi, I am used to using these particular salts for kH and gH with my extremely soft water. My shrimp and snails are doing much better with these numbers than before.
If I try a small amount of c02, I’ll make sure it doesn’t drop the pH more than a half point or so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> Fo gH, I add calcium chloride and magnesium sulphate as well, again, both zero in my tap. Since my background is all goldfish and koi, I am used to using these particular salts for kH and gH with my extremely soft water. My shrimp and snails are doing much better with these numbers than before.
> If I try a small amount of c02, I’ll make sure it doesn’t drop the pH more than a half point or so.


Ah, OK! So you’ve got it covered! Should have realized you would have, from the “Dutch” photo!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

cishepard said:


> Hi Karen,
> Here it is a year later and time for a little update. My tank has gone through a few rescapes over time. I removed the wood as it seemed to attract black beard algae and I grew tired of cleaning it off. I kept taking more and more rocks out to have room for more plants, until there were none left. All of my snails died off - I think living in a prolonged low pH and high Co2 level was not healthy for them.
> With no hardscape left I was leaning towards a Dutch feel to the tank and it was looking fairly nice:
> View attachment 178734
> ...


Wow cishepard that is very impressive! Ed and I tried cultivating an aquarium a number of years ago but didn't have as much success and you and Karen. We named our first fish Osaka because that's where the headquarters of his company is located and I wanted a Japanese name. Both your tanks are beautiful, I really enjoy sitting and watching a nice aquarium. 
Yes it's a dog forum and I'm Havanese obsessed but we also enjoy it when people share other things about themselves. It's one of many things that make this forum unique and special. Kudos to you and all your hard work! Oh yes, and the dogs😋


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

I was browsing FB marketplace when, lo and behold, there was another Osaka tank for sale in my town! Needless to say … I bought it.
Fluval made 3 sizes of the Osaka line of tanks. My 260 (litres) was the middle size and the new one is the larger size - 360L or 84.5g. Whoop!

I shored up the floor underneath and put the new tank on the wall opposite the old one. I am going for the same low tech, easy to maintain esthetic, with potted plants and wood. This time I am putting in a moss wall, which is basically a mesh grid suction cupped to the glass with bits of moss tied on that will eventually fill in to cover the back wall. So far I have anubias and java fern attached to Malaysian driftwood, crinum bulbs, Amazon swords and a lace leaf aponogeton, Christmas moss logs and weeping moss on the wall.

Fish will be larger and all either black or yellow. I bought an Oase Biomaster Thermal 850 filter for it, moved some filter material from my established canisters to jumpstart the filters and added 6 black lyretail mollies for the rest of the cycle. I expect no large ammonia or nitrite spikes with this combination. I’ll add more fish slowly over the next few months. Black Angels, gold Gouramis, black Corydoras, gold Lazer Cories, yellow long finned Danios, Black Knight rams, and yellow Plecos. 

Nothing like a new winter project!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice! Beautiful tank! I don't think I've seen these!


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

The line came out in the mid 2000’s or so and were discontinued a few years later (maybe, 2011).
Very high quality, thick curved glass. Intended to be a mid century modern/retro look. I have seen a few used ones around, especially the smallest model, but mostly in Vancouver which is an expensive ferry ride away from me! I feel lucky to have found the two I have : )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have this smaller, less expensive model that was given to me by the company. I really like this one too. It is plumbed through the bottom, so there is no visible equipment on the back.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Beautiful ‘scape! 
And plumbed is a huge bonus, I agree. Nice of Fluval to just throw tanks your way, lol!
Is this one of your current tanks?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cishepard said:


> Beautiful ‘scape!
> And plumbed is a huge bonus, I agree. Nice of Fluval to just throw tanks your way, lol!
> Is this one of your current tanks?


Well, I have done a lot of work with them in the past. I still have the tank, but it is not currently set up. I we have been having big water problems in our town over the last couple of years, and I have had to make RO/DI water for ALL aquariums and vivariums as well as all drinking water. (they SAY it is safe to drink, but we don't trust it, since it killed fish on contact) We have a new town well that is ALMOST ready to go on-line, so the water problems are ALMOST over, and I will probably set a larger tank back up when it is not so hard to do water changes. But until then, I reduced "aquarium water changes" to only nanos and my paludarium, which sits where this tank used to:









So at the moment, the Fluval tank is in the barn. But when I DO set a tank backup, that is most likely the one I will use.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh, the paludarium! So beautiful! I have a large, shallow tank in storage that would make a fantastic, open air paludarium, if I could only find space in my small house to put it.
I feel very lucky to live in an area with plentiful, clean, soft water. I keep a 2500g gallon koi pond, as well, which is basically a huge outdoor fish tank (literally, it is a custom made aluminum tank), that gets treated and fussed over just as much as my indoor aquariums.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, that is GORGEOUS!!! I have always LOVED the idea of a Koi pond, but in our area, we have frost to a depth of 3’ regularly, and to be safe, they say a Koi pond needs to be at least 6 ft deep. So it’s really like putting in an in-ground swimming pool! Gold fish ponds are easier, because the fish themselves are smaller, and can get by with as little as 6 inches of unfrozen water under the ice. They are also much more cold tolerant than Koi. So LOTS of people do goldfish ponds in our area. The few people who do Koi, have MASSIVE holding pools for them in their basements For the winter.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

How Beautiful!!


----------

